# Heart broken.



## USbowhuntr (Dec 5, 2009)

I am putting all of my bags by the door getting ready to fly out for our deployment to afghanistan when I look over and my 1yr old daughter Bella crawls inside my tough box that I am in the middle of packing and makes herself comfortable. I think she wants to go with.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 5, 2009)

Man Im sure thats tough...Thank you for your service...


----------



## longbeard45 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks so very much for all you do.


----------



## 10th Legion (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for your service to this great nation


----------



## Chris92 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for everything you do.


----------



## holler tree (Dec 5, 2009)

God bless you and thank you to you and your family.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 5, 2009)

Cute little girl. Be safe over there and thank you for your service sir!


----------



## Xeroid (Dec 5, 2009)

I couldn't imagine not seeing my kids for that long.  I really appreciate the service you do for your country.  Stay safe man!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for what you do from a guy who has been there. 

It's tough, please know your family's sacrifice is appreciated.

Just imagine how happy she will be to see you return and dump that box!


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 5, 2009)

Brother, that's a heart jerker..... I know how hard it is to leave but the cause is worth it. Be safe and we'll see more pictures of your Girl as she grows. Thanks for your Service, your fellow vet  RW


----------



## DEERSLAYER55 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for your Service


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 5, 2009)

God Bless You! Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 5, 2009)

That's one to keep with you while you're there.  Like everyone has said, thank you for your service and prayers for your safe return to your family.

Hoss


----------



## Bking (Dec 5, 2009)

THANK YOU! AND ALL THE PEOPLE THAT DO WHAT YOU DO. my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## 98RIDE (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your service sir, be safe and God Bless!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2009)

good luck with your deployment!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank You for keeping US safe sir!


----------



## Poppy D (Dec 6, 2009)

She is a cutie, Thanks to you and your family for all that you do. Be safe and God Bless you.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 6, 2009)

what a little sweetie you have rite there man !!

I could only imagine the things you felt when you turned and seen her in there grinning and looking at you .

thanx so much for the sacrifices that you are making for us all !!


----------



## Swampgator (Dec 6, 2009)

God Bless you and your family! Be Safe!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 6, 2009)

Be safe and God's Speed to ya Brother.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 6, 2009)

A huge thank you for what you do.


----------



## quint (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you for your service


----------



## CAL (Dec 6, 2009)

What a beautiful young lady you have there.Take especially good care of yourself over there and thanks for your service too.


----------



## george hancox (Dec 6, 2009)

good luck and god bless


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 6, 2009)

your awesome man. thanks for what you do.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Dec 7, 2009)

God bless you and yours, and Thank you from me and mine.


----------



## marknga (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for your service and sacrifice. It is appreciated more than you will ever know. That little girl has a great father.
God Bless.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for your service!!! Best wishes for a safe return.... I know one young lady who will be waiting for you with a smile!! She is so pretty!!


----------



## repoman34 (Dec 8, 2009)

You watch your six over there, brother. 

"Go with God, but make him walk the point"

AIRBORNE!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Dec 8, 2009)

May God be with you on your journey!! And thanks so much for all
you and your family will be and already have sacrificed!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for all your sacrafices!


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 8, 2009)

God bless.


----------



## LJay (Dec 8, 2009)

I salute you sir!!!!


----------



## critterbait (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 8, 2009)

God Bless, Thank you for the sacrifices, and to your family as well, for thiers.


----------



## supert (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for fighting for our freedom god bless to you and the rest of the troops.


----------



## PChunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for what you do to keep us free. She will understand when she is older and respect you as we do. Be safe over there.


----------



## kevincarden (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you to you and your family....


----------



## folded77 (Dec 9, 2009)

god speed..RLW


----------



## jwp (Dec 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Because of what you do. We can continue to do what we do. May God bless you,protect you and all the others, and return you safe. Beautiful daughter.


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for your service, be safe.


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 9, 2009)

God bless you and your family brother. Stay safe....prayers going up on your behalf. That's one beautiful little gal!!!!


----------



## cnowery13 (Dec 9, 2009)

God bless and keep safe.  My family and I are thankful for your sacrifice.


----------



## GONoob (Dec 9, 2009)

What does her shirt say?


----------



## new blood (Dec 10, 2009)

*Priceless thread!*

Thank you and your family for the sacrifice you have made for our country. Please be careful over there and please tell our troops that we are 100% behind them. 

I am already envisioning the tearful reunion you will have with your family when you return. Godspeed.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 11, 2009)

God Bless stay Safe & we will keep all of you in our Prayers...


----------



## Bruz (Dec 11, 2009)

A sincere Thank You from my family to yours.

Robert


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 12, 2009)

May God bless and watch over you till you are safe at home again.
Thank you sir.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 12, 2009)

To You, Your Wife and the Little One.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the support. I am on my way now, sitting in Manas, Kyrgyzstan. Should make the rest of the journey within a day or two.


Thanks again to all of you.
Jason


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 13, 2009)

GONoob said:


> What does her shirt say?



I think it says "If you love your freedom, thank my daddy"!

Very true too! I have a son in the Marines and another that just signed up for the Air Force. Thanks to you sir and God speed!


----------



## Stumper (Dec 13, 2009)

That's tough right there. thank you for your service, i will pray for your safe return.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2009)

Stay safe.

Thank you for your service


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for your service I will pray for your safe return!


----------



## Nervouswreck41 (Dec 18, 2009)

Best of the Prayers for you and your family while your away.  I pray for all those that are protecting our country on a daily basis.   Thank you for your services and support for the USA.


----------



## borntohunt32 (Dec 23, 2009)

may god bless and watch over you and your family and i thank you for service


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 24, 2009)

Keep your Head down an God Bless, Thanks for all you do !!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 30, 2009)

Man... thats a tuff pic right there !!.....Thanks more than you know for your service and God Bless !!


----------



## reelguy (Jan 2, 2010)

Do what you are trained to do and get your butt back here ASAP!  Remember one thing, engage with extreme prejudice...when in doubt, dump your magazine, reload, then repeat!  God's speed my friend.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats the worst part.
Soon enough yuel be Home .
Thanks Bro.
3 ID 10years.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Good Luck Brother be safe.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 7, 2010)

watch your top knot...and many thanks...


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Jan 7, 2010)

*God bless*

God bless you and your family, be safe and thanks for your service.


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 8, 2010)

Cute kid.  Come back safe!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 8, 2010)

AWWWWWW!  She's getting SO BIG!  If we can do anything to help on this end, give us a yell!


----------



## bonafide (Jan 8, 2010)

I tip my hat to you sir....God's speed!!!


----------



## Rodney Whidby (Jan 12, 2010)

God Bless and Thank You for what you do.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 14, 2010)

To this thread, I'm just another "thank you".  But really and truly, I AM forever grateful!


----------



## bhblackwell (Jan 14, 2010)

god bless you thank you for your service stay safe and god be with you we pray for you guys every night


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 15, 2010)

You sir are a true Hero.

Bring yourself back safely.  That cutie pie needs a Daddy.

Thank You so much for your service.


----------



## tllewis (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you  !


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you so much, may the LORD watch over  you all, and keep you all safe from harms way.


----------



## Kingfish2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Unreal what you leave behind to keep ours safe...you are a special person. God bless and hurry back.


----------



## repoman34 (Jan 15, 2010)

Watch your six over there, brother. And remember, the most dangerous place to be is standing next to a 2LT with a compass and a map.


----------



## Tim1010 (Jan 18, 2010)

your little girl i'm sure is very proud of you !!!  Be safe over there and always remember GOD will be looking over you and your family  !!!!  Thanks For what you do and GOD BLESS


----------



## shanejackson (Feb 26, 2010)

god bless i have a bro who wants to join do you have any advice


----------



## golffreak (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't even imagine. Thank you for what you do and God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Doughdid (Feb 26, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl. God Bless You and thank you for your service.


----------



## GCsDad (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your service!  God Bless you and your family.


----------



## bamafootball (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for all you do    god bless you


----------

